# 1989 KLR 250 Trade for spotting Scope or?



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

This KLR is in pretty good shape. It was parked about two years ago by a friend and I did some trade work with him thinking I would drive this but as it turns out I don’t need it anymore. I started by cleaning the gas tank out and that is where it sits. It has gas in it and is ready for a new spark plug and possibly a carb cleaning but it will run soon. I’m selling as is or I'm open to trades. Guns, or spotting scope or???? Please text. 8014488010

***BIKE Only has 8300 Miles***


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How much cash would you be asking for it?


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

stimmie78 said:


> How much cash would you be asking for it?


PM Me a reasonable offer.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

kingpennington said:


> pm me a reasonable offer.


sold


----------

